# Work Light Buying Advice?



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I am in the market for a work light w triod. Can anyone give me advice on one to purchase? I am not looking for a top of the line but a good dependable one for a DIY'er. Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Biggest thing that kills work light is knocking them over. Bulbs are a bit more delicate that you would think. 

Anything you can source locally and get bulbs too is fine.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Windows on Wash said:


> Biggest thing that kills work light is knocking them over. Bulbs are a bit more delicate that you would think.
> 
> Anything you can source locally and get bulbs too is fine.


I see prices all over the board. Are there differences?


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Best one I've had lately is a simple round aluminum reflector with a plain old 60w bulb.Has a swivel and clamp on it. Right now it's clamped to a rafter, flood lighting an area in my attic where there is need for insulation. Menards,$9.00


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

flhtcu said:


> Best one I've had lately is a simple round aluminum reflector with a plain old 60w bulb.Has a swivel and clamp on it. Right now it's clamped to a rafter, flood lighting an area in my attic where there is need for insulation. Menards,$9.00



That's what I like too. To me stand lights are about worthless. Having the light source low casts too many shadows,and glare is an issue. I put a clip light somewhere on the ceiling. I always remove the aluminum shades first so the light is evenly distributed.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My favorite is the $9 clamp light. I use a BR30 CFL flood light in mine. It may take a minute or so to get to full light, but a lot less heat whether you are in front of it, or you touch the shade.

If you "need a tripod", I clamp it to a step ladder.

I have a couple of the twin head (500W per head) halogen tripod lights, but I rarely pull them out.
If that is what you are looking at, the more money you spend, the more heavy duty the unit is. Important for a contractor, but not so much for a DIYer at home. Spend 40 bucks on one and you will learn what you like or don't like.

The halogen bulbs are sensitive to being knocked over, or if you touch one bare handed. (skin oil creates a hot spot and causes premature failure of the quartz crystal tube)


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Halogen couldn't think of the word,but-that's what I thought of when he said"tripod" . I hate those things.Besides the glare they throw off so much heat as to be dangerous. You know they're junk when they come with spare bulbs! Last time I cleaned the garage,I threw away both that I had .


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Depends on the function and budget. Wobble lights are awesome. LED tripods are good, but in cold weather take some time to light up to full brightness.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

A couple of these would do the job:
https://www.myled.com/p6971-waterpr...ed-high-power-cool-white-black-ac85-265v.html


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

The only thing I like my halogens for is skimcoating. They show every little mark, otherwise they're big time overkill.


----------



## Syberia (Jan 24, 2014)

The halogens definitely have their place, for me that is outside in the dark. Inside where there is already some light, one of the clamp on reflector lights is what I prefer as well.


----------

